# Clever babywearing mamas... need a slogan!!



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

MDC wants to run a fundraiser selling advocacy t-shirts on our cafepress shop.

Any ideas?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

How about "slinging in the rain" - mama has a baby in a pouch on her hip with an umbrella?


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

nak









how 'bout
"wears the baby?"


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

TheBabyWearer.com did this awhile ago and now have a cafepress shop. they let thier members come up with slogans and pictures. Are you just wanting the slogan or graphics as well? Checkout http://www.cafepress.com/thebabywearer for thier selection and maybe some ideas? I made the "Babywearing for our Future" one with the graphic. Is there gonna be a prize for the winning slogans? (hehe)

I'll start rackign my brain for another fun design and slogan! Always fun!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh, I love the one that says, "Yes I like being squished like this."


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't have slogan ideas, but I'd like to suggest putting the slogan on the back or on the sleeves of baby clothing. I wear my guy on my hip and people can't see his front...maybe his back and for sure his sleeve.

Just my $.02


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok here are my Ideas:
http://img7.photobucket.com/albums/v...eURLmerged.gif
and
http://img7.photobucket.com/albums/v...dURLmerged.gif
Thats my 15 minutes of work, lol. I'll keep racking my brain for more ideas.

Heres another new one: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../wearsbaby.gif
and another: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...s/thankmom.gif

Come girls lets see those ideas!!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow! Neato!!! I'll pass them over to Cynthia Mosher!!

What fun!








:


----------



## manitoba_mommy (Jun 20, 2003)

How about "Best seat in the house"

I get that comment ALL the time when I have Sam in the maya wrap









MM


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

A Womb Outside the Womb ???


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

"We're too busy slingin' to put anybody down..." with little music notes?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LMAO....when I have ds in a sling, someone either says "wow, he's got the best seat in the house" or "whoa...there's something attached to you"...maybe someone can work with those two comments and come up with something?


----------



## manitoba_mommy (Jun 20, 2003)

A Hathor tribute here;

"A womb with a view"









MM


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

it's not a tumor.

j/k


----------



## cch (May 4, 2004)

Slings... because every parent needs a second set of hands.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
it's not a tumor.

j/k









:


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

how about

"attach baby here." you know like set of instructions to put ikea furniture together


----------



## mom2lyndsey (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite*
how about

"attach baby here." you know like set of instructions to put ikea furniture together

I love this one


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

OK when I think Attach baby here I'm thinking cartoon like instructions so I came up with this image. That is such a cute slogan BTW.
http://img49.photobucket.com/albums/...attachbaby.gif
2 more same type of idea:
http://img49.photobucket.com/albums/...ngpics/at5.gif
http://img49.photobucket.com/albums/...ngpics/at1.gif


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

That is too cute!!!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

the cartoons are super cute. you know what i would love, w/ the first picture "attach baby here" a cartoon baby off to the side w/ an arrow pointing to mama.... you know, like manual instructions that show you to insert tab A into slot B.

also it would be nice to see brown people.


----------

